# There Will Be Blood



## philkilla (Jun 22, 2008)

Just watched last night. Thought it was awesome.

Anyone else seen this? It has it's slow moments, but I was entertained. My chain-blunt smoking roomies had problems keeping up though.


Daniel-Day Lewis is an intense actor, and he truly is a fucking madman in this movie.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 22, 2008)

Alan told me you guys were watching it, and I hadn't even heard of it. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 22, 2008)

I DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE!


----------



## Carrion (Jun 22, 2008)

I DRINK IT UP!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 22, 2008)

My favorite part of that movie is that last scene 



Spoiler



Where he makes Eli say "I am a false prophet and god is a superstition" like he's giving a sermon and then tells him theres no oil left, followed of course by the MILKSHAKE! bit.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 22, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> My favorite part of that movie is that last scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. That part was awesome.


----------



## COBHC (Jun 22, 2008)

I was suprised at how well the movie was done. Hilarious movie.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 22, 2008)

I've seen it and it was a good movie.
I drink your milkshake thats great


----------



## philkilla (Jun 22, 2008)

Spoiler



I'VE ABANDONED MY BOY!!!!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jun 22, 2008)

The plot was depressing and watching all of that movie wanted to make me kill myself. Needless to say, I hated it.


----------



## Bound (Jun 22, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> My favorite part of that movie is that last scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler



"I'm finished" ... I love the look on the butlers face. But hey, he said he would bury him



I could watch lewis' character forever. So intense, so awesome. I've watched this movie 3 times now. And if you can take a break from the paying attention to the acting, the cinematography is gorgeous.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 22, 2008)

Incredible film, very powerful, you don't just watch There Will Be Blood, you _experience_ it.

Daniel Day Lewis is as always just so far beyond anyone else out there in terms of acting, quite easily one of the most powerful actors alive. He was terrific in Gangs of New York as well, which mightn't have been that great a film, his presence made it worth well watching.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 22, 2008)

Times fifty kajillion. Wholeheartedly agree.

I thought this movie was so, so, so, so badass.

Daniel Day Lewis is beyond talented. He is so fucking good. That last scene is so crazy, so powerful. I've never seen a better performance, _anywhere_.

Even the creepy preacher was fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 22, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Times fifty kajillion. Wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> I thought this movie was so, so, so, so badass.
> 
> ...



So true. 

I'm a film freak and this film left me  
Wow. I've been waiting for a while to be "hit" like that by a movie (i'm f*cking picky when it comes to my movies choices). 
What a film. A freakin' masterpiece. 
PT Anderson: Epic win. I love all of his films.
Daniel Day Lewis: he deserves his Best Actor Oscar x100. A grandiose performance. Probably one (or another one of his) of the best 50 ever imo.


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2008)

I really enjoyed this film. It was really really well done and Daniel Day Lewis did an amazing job in his role. Just breath-taking. Excellent film. 

And, yeah, the milkshake part at the end had me laughing.


----------



## Bound (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have read the book, but this is one of the only movies that absolutely blew the book out of the water. I re-read it just to be sure.


----------



## SlowShred (Jun 24, 2008)

Bound said:


> I don't know if any of you have read the book, but this is one of the only movies that absolutely blew the book out of the water. I re-read it just to be sure.


 
I haven't read Oil, but kinda want to now. How close is the book to the movie, at least in terms of the story? 

I loved TWBB, Daniel Day Lewis was absolutely phenomenal in it. He deserved that oscar like nobody's business. One thing I've been noticing about this movie is a lot of people I talk to didn't like it. I find it's usually b/c it went way over their heads b/c they thought it was gonna be an action packed bloody mess or some sort of quazi documentary about the early days of the oil industry.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 24, 2008)

SlowShred said:


> I loved TWBB, Daniel Day Lewis was absolutely phenomenal in it. He deserved that oscar like nobody's business.



I feel sorry for everyone who was nominated with him... Viggo Mortensen, Johnny Depp, Tommy Lee Jones and George Clooney, all terrific actors, and I thought Viggo's role in Eastern Promises was just pure brilliance, but stack 'em up against DDL and they're sore in the morning.

They should just invent a new Daniel Day Lewis category, so that they can award him every year, and other actors can stand a chance of winning an oscar.


----------



## COBHC (Jun 24, 2008)

I have to agree Viggo in eastern promises was great. Minus the nude karatee kicks in the sauna lol.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 24, 2008)

COBHC said:


> I have to agree Viggo in eastern promises was great. Minus the nude karatee kicks in the sauna lol.



No way, the sauna scene was killer! Or are you afraid the sight of Viggo's gear will turn you gay?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 27, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> No way, the sauna scene was killer!



Agreed. That scene is an anthology one. HIGH caliber acting by Virgo.


----------



## SevenDeadly (Jun 27, 2008)

Upton Sinclair ftw


----------



## thadood (Jun 28, 2008)

You know, I've been wanting to see this movie for quite a while. We got Netflix, where we get 1 movie at a time. And you know who runs it? My dad. He keeps bumping terrible movies to the top of the list. My friends keep saying "Dude, I'll just bring the DVD over!", but damnit, I got a Bluray player, and it's going to get viewed in Bluray.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 2, 2008)

I've just watched this movie yesterday night.

Great movie, yes... but am I the only one that absolutely HATED the goddamn soundtrack? 

It's so freaking annoying that I paused the DVD to find out who was responsible for making my ears bleed - and there you go, Jonny Greenwood from Radiohead. 

The sad part is that I kinda like the band. But yeah, it's the worst soundtrack I've ever heard.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 2, 2008)

Sang-Drax said:


> I've just watched this movie yesterday night.
> 
> Great movie, yes... but am I the only one that absolutely HATED the goddamn soundtrack?
> 
> ...


I loved the soundtrack.


----------

